# جهاز fresenius 2008k .



## therarocky (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:56:​ 
اسمحو لي ان اقدم لكم Calibration Procedueres :19:
لجهاز FRESENIUS 2008K​ 
الملف موجود بالمرفقات 
:85:​ 
وأتمنى من الله تعالى ان تفيدكم وتنال اعجابكم​


----------



## سمير طايع (7 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على موضعك الرائع .

نترقب جديدك القادم .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على موضعك الرائع .

نترقب جديدك القادم .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## therarocky (7 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم 
وترقبوا ان شاء الله ما يرضيكم


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله...


----------



## therarocky (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور جدا أخوي م/ المسلم 84


----------



## وائل فوكس (7 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا اخي عمل ممتاز:58:


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور على مرورك أخي م/ وائل


----------



## blackhorse (10 مارس 2009)

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا بشمهندس واسمحلى اقدملك اجل احترامى لانطلاقتك العظيمة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## therarocky (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخي العزيز black horse على كلامك الجميل 
والله يبارك فيك 
وكلامك هذا وسام على صدري 
تسلم ان شاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علىزكى (11 مارس 2009)

thanx for this great work


----------



## therarocky (12 مارس 2009)

العفو م/ علي 
ومشكوووووووووور على مرورك


----------



## ahmed ezzat (10 أبريل 2009)

لو من الممكن ياباش مهندس ان ترسل لي السيرفيس مانيول للحاقن الألي لنفس ماركة الجهاز


----------



## ابو الامجاد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف شكر الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمدالمجذوب (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة جدا جدا و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

